# [H]Tirion-Blutschwur füllt auf



## Petilli (9. Oktober 2008)

Wir suchen Verstärkungen für den neuen Content.

Momentan sind das vor allem:
Alle Heiler Klassen

Alle andern Klassen können sich jedoch auch gern bewerben.

Unser aktueller Raidstatus:

Naxx 
- 10er 4 flügel clear
- 25er Spinnen- und Seuchenflügel clear

Sartharion
-10er down 
-25er down

Um bei uns aufgenommen zu werden, ist es erstrebenswert das ihr folgende Voraussetzungen erfüllt:

1. Skill!
Brainlagger und Bewegungslegastheniker können wir nicht gebrauchen.

2. Equip und Charbeherrschung
Optimale Verzauberung und Sockelung sind selbstverständlich. PvE-taugliche Skillung während der Raids (und diese auch spielen können) ist ebenfalls eine Selbstverständlichkeit.

3. Bereitschaft und Ambition, Wiperesistenz
Wir erwarten das ihr immer voll gepottet seid und Repkosten selber tragt. Ihr solltet die nötige Geduld haben an neuen Encountern auch 2-3 Tage zu wipen ehe sie liegen. Für die meisten Bosse stehen bereits Strategien zur Verfügung. Anhand dieser solltet ihr euch auf neue Encounter vorbereiten.

4. Internet, PC mit Headset, Ventrilo
Ihr solltet einen PC haben der es euch ermöglicht in jeder Situation mit stabiler Framerate WoW zu spielen. Sehr wichtig ist die Kommunikation während der Encounter, ein Headset und reden im Ventrilo ist Pflicht.

6. Erfahrung und Kritikfähigkeit
Jede Erfahrung die ihr mitbringt, ist ein Pluspunkt. Es kann trotz aller Erfahrung dennoch vorkommen, das man mal einen Fehler macht. Dafür wird einem auch bei uns nicht der Kopf abgerissen, aber unter Umständen wird Kritik geäußert. Hier solltet ihr Kritikfähig sein und euch verbessern. 

7. Formalitäten und Kontakt
Da ihr im Falle einer Aufnahme die Gilde <Blutschwur> mit eurem und unserem Namen repräsentiert, solltet ihr euch auch dementsprechend verhalten. 
Sollte uns eure Bewerbung gefallen erwartet euch ein Gespräch im Ventrilo und im Falle einer Aufnahme eine Probezeit von bis zu vier Wochen. 

Im Gegenzug bieten wir euch:
1. Ein faires DKP-System das Zeit und Erfolg im Raid belohnt.
2. Raids im Endcontent von Wotlk
3. PvP-Gruppen.
4. Twinks auf allen Stufen, für gemeinsames leveln und low-Inis
6. Eine Menge netter, erwachsener Leute, die gerne Zeit im Ts und Ventrilo miteinander verbringen. 


Bewerben könnt ihr euch unter 

http://www.sinaris.de/blutschwur/board/index.php

Bei Fragen stehn euch Ingame Zerîna, Soren, Mcgyver, Chaosklinge und Petili zur verfügung.


----------



## Petilli (11. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Hambert (12. Oktober 2008)

/push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petilli (14. Oktober 2008)

push


----------



## Hambert (15. Oktober 2008)

und noch einmal^^
push


----------



## Petilli (18. Oktober 2008)

push


----------



## Petilli (20. Oktober 2008)

push


----------



## Petilli (22. Oktober 2008)

push


----------



## Petilli (24. Oktober 2008)

push


----------



## Petilli (26. Oktober 2008)

push


----------



## Petilli (27. Oktober 2008)

push


----------



## Petilli (28. Oktober 2008)

push


----------



## Petilli (29. Oktober 2008)

push


----------



## Petilli (30. Oktober 2008)

push


----------



## Petilli (31. Oktober 2008)

push


----------



## Petilli (5. November 2008)

push


----------



## Petilli (8. November 2008)

push


----------



## Petilli (10. November 2008)

push


----------



## Petilli (12. November 2008)

push


----------



## Petilli (21. November 2008)

push


----------



## Petilli (27. November 2008)

push


----------



## Petilli (30. November 2008)

push


----------



## Petilli (3. Dezember 2008)

push


----------



## Petilli (4. Dezember 2008)

push


----------



## MoneyGhost (4. Dezember 2008)

Seit 2 Monaten nur ein "push"...

Scheint ja gut zu klappen die Suche


----------

